# got ripped off by a taxidermist



## fudgeman

I hunt in Wyoming every fall. Two years ago I took a gorgeous and unique deer to the taxidermist. It finally arrived yesterday. Man, was I disappointed!!! They put my rack on a small and straggly cape. This was done by Shawna Towner of SMT Taxidermy in Douglas, Wyoming. I have tried calling her many times. I have spoken with her father, but Shawna herself has never called my back. Do I have any recourse? It's not only the money, but this was definitely a trophy deer!!! She even remarked on how great it was, which makes me think she gave it to a friend or sold it!!!!! HELP!!


----------



## MossyMO

I assume you have pictures? An appointment with small claims court should get her attention and probably a response.


----------



## fudgeman

Have pictures, but she is in wyoming and i am in virginia


----------



## Rick Acker

Did you do your homework before bringing it to her? Did you go to her shop, look at her work, her web site, etc??? That sucks you're not happy but not all taxidermy is created equal. Maybe you thought you were getting a great deal? Never make your decisions based on price when it comes to taxidermy. If you didn't do your homework, sorry to say, but some of the blame is on you!


----------



## fudgeman

NONE of this is my fault!! Yes, I was in her shop. Yes, I've had other things done there. This is not my first time having a head mounted. I have several others, so I am not new at this game. And, I definitely do NOT go by price. I am a firm believer in you get what you pay for. This was not cheap. You have no idea what you are saying. I was asking for suggestions, not to be reprimanded. I have been hunting for decades and have dealt with taxidermists from Virginia, Wyoming, and Montana. I KNOW what I am doing!!


----------



## drjongy

So what do you want people on an internet chat forum to say to you?!? You should be experienced enough to figure it out for yourself. You have two options in my book...go there and talk to her personally or hire a local attorney. I realize you may live a distance away, but then if that was a problem you should find someone closer to your home next time.


----------



## whitehorse

how and when did you pay?

if it was recent, I would dispute the credit card charge

otherwise, you can get your local police involved. it's their job, and if they are like my cops, love to throw their weight around. A letter and some phone calls from your local police department will get her into shape.

we have a breech of contract... she does your mount, she gets paid. Well, she got paid, but if she didn't do her side, then you have a small claims case... but more than likely your local cops will take care of it... oh yea, and it's free, because they work for you


----------



## ducksgeeselabs

Sure, hire an attorney for big $$ waste a bunch of $$ and time or just take your weak mount to a different taxidermist and have them remount the rack on a new form and cape.

i wonder if people really realize how much attorneys cost when they throw out the advise of "hiring an attorney"

Sadly this is not all that uncommon with taxidermy work.

Keep hounding her, but be prepared to cut your losses


----------



## ducksgeeselabs

whitehorse said:


> how and when did you pay?
> 
> if it was recent, I would dispute the credit card charge
> 
> otherwise, you can get your local police involved. it's their job, and if they are like my cops, love to throw their weight around. A letter and some phone calls from your local police department will get her into shape.
> 
> we have a breech of contract... she does your mount, she gets paid. Well, she got paid, but if she didn't do her side, then you have a small claims case... but more than likely your local cops will take care of it... oh yea, and it's free, because they work for you


What??? Thats the biggest bunch of bunk advice I've heard. 
:eyeroll: 
The police will be involved only if the law has been broken. Which in this case it hasnt

Theres been no "breach of contract"..he paid for a mount and got one in return. albeit a crappy one at that.

I doubt you have much of a case fudge.


----------



## fudgeman

We'll be hounding her. And, hopefully, so will the Wyoming Fish and Game Commission. We have not yet begun to fight!!!!


----------



## drjongy

ducksgeeselabs said:


> i wonder if people really realize how much attorneys cost when they throw out the advise of "hiring an attorney"


Since I've used several over my 39 years...yeah, I know how much they cost. I don't think having a letter sent out for $150-$200 is all that much money if it gets the attention of the other party. I think it's certianly better advice than just going somewhere else...that's like a dog with its tail between its legs.


----------



## jwdinius1

Small claims doesn't have lawyers and losing party always pays court fees so if it's worth your time i would do it :beer:


----------



## whitehorse

ducksgeeselabs said:


> whitehorse said:
> 
> 
> 
> how and when did you pay?
> 
> if it was recent, I would dispute the credit card charge
> 
> otherwise, you can get your local police involved. it's their job, and if they are like my cops, love to throw their weight around. A letter and some phone calls from your local police department will get her into shape.
> 
> we have a breech of contract... she does your mount, she gets paid. Well, she got paid, but if she didn't do her side, then you have a small claims case... but more than likely your local cops will take care of it... oh yea, and it's free, because they work for you
> 
> 
> 
> What??? Thats the biggest bunch of bunk advice I've heard.
> :eyeroll:
> The police will be involved only if the law has been broken. Which in this case it hasnt
> 
> Theres been no "breach of contract"..he paid for a mount and got one in return. albeit a crappy one at that.
> 
> I doubt you have much of a case fudge.
Click to expand...

agreed, when I read it, i thought the taxidermist put a different rack and kept his or something like this... well if it's a ****ty mount i'd still dispute credit card charge and get your money back till she fixes it... you will win that one for sure....

if you used a debit card, or check, or cash, lesson learned

not sure what you have for taking small claims, unless it is just aweful!

post a pic up!


----------



## fudgeman

She kept the great cape (or gave it away, sold it, etc....) and put my rack on a lousy cape...and did a terrible job of it, too.


----------



## Rick Acker

Relax fudgeman. I asked questions? That's it. If you did not do your homework, then I said it's part your fault. And, YES...I do know what I'm talking about!


----------



## Rick Acker

ducksgeeselabs said:


> Sure, hire an attorney for big $$ waste a bunch of $$ and time or just take your weak mount to a different taxidermist and have them remount the rack on a new form and cape.
> 
> i wonder if people really realize how much attorneys cost when they throw out the advise of "hiring an attorney"
> 
> Sadly this is not all that uncommon with taxidermy work.
> 
> Keep hounding her, but be prepared to cut your losses


I will add that I've never heard of a taxidermy case that's gone to a judge ever work in favor of the client. When it comes down to it...Taxidermy is a service industry. It's like getting a hair cut. If you don't like it, by all means ask for you your money back, but a judge is going to say you should know what you were getting into. And, since you've used her services before and gone back...That will not work in your favor as well. Any reputable taxidermist would try to make it right with you. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Chuck Smith

fudge....

I am sorry to say but unless she calls you back or you get a hold of her. you are pretty much SOL. Because you paid for a mount and got a mount in return. even though it is of poor quality. Small claims court won't do crap.

Unless you can prove she did not do her job. Craftmanship or quality is hard to prove.

Now if the cape you gave her had a noticeable mark of some sort, scar, coloration, etc. Then maybe small claims court. Because you did not get the same product back.

Some major things could have happened with the cape at the tanners, in the freezer, etc.

I am sure Rick could tell us some of the things that can happen.

Post some before and after pictures if you can.


----------



## trapperfred

hey if your not happy with the mount just call me (209)277-7871. we can get a new cape and redo that mount for you. we can fix other taxis mistakes no problem


----------

